# Anyone in Dasmarinas?



## jams (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi all, anyone near this area? I read a while back in the forums that someone found sub division at a good price in a save area, i will be moving there with my filipina soon to be wife in one year, i trying to get a jump ahead with all info i need, some might say why not just ask her, well she been here in China for 15 years singing and lots change in that time. lol
I got lots of stuff to ask, i so excited to be coming to the Philippines, i have read lots, i think one of the funniest ones is the advise on the drop wallet, guys i would've never thought of that, cool trick. One of my Indian friends went to work in Manila, tough at first for him and then got robbed, 200 bucks, i sure he cried, he Indian, guys that lucky he maybe found 300 on his way home, hahha He got it sorted now, i think he fell in with the right people and he's away playing golf at the weekends now.

Anyway Ladies and Gents, i really can't wait to meet some of you in the near future and look forward to chatting here. Take care all.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

It is a decent enough area. There is the IIRC compound at Silang which is nice, not sure about Dasmarinas centre itself which always looks a wee bit jammed packed. There are a few gated communities to the South near the Golf Course (green hills, green valley??) and on the road to Tagaytay (Washington Place?), though they could be pricey.

If you going to stay in Dasmarinas you may as well move a few km's South to Silang/Tagaytay/Taal Lake and enjoy the good life.


----------



## jams (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey thanks for the info, i not looking to go over the top, lol Between 4,000 and 5000pesos a month rental, the fact of having Laguna bay to the left and Manila bay to the right and Dasmarinas city in the middle looks good, as you say but the center could be over packed, and after being in China for 3 years with a population of 6.4BILLION, and with the half of them wanting to stand on the same patch of ground as me, i really don't want an over crowded place.

I can't find the post where a guy said he found a place for 4,800 a month, i guess i will just have to arrive there and go haunting, My gf's folks are from Bulacan, but that area floods 3 or 5 times a year, something i don't want to be dealing with.

Thanks for reply, hope someone from that area picks up on this post.


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

If your not one for crowds then bulacan is definitely not the place for you, I've just spent the last 2 years on and off between work staying at the girls parents house in Santa Maria until we got married this last February just gone. Traffic, trikes, jeepneys, people is just horrendous but I'm yet to see a place that isn't that way here in the philippines, I've only ventured to a few different places mind you so I'm no expert. I'm sure others on this site will be able to point you in the right direction, but as far as bulacan goes I would say no deal.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Southern Laguna*



jams said:


> Hey thanks for the info, i not looking to go over the top, lol Between 4,000 and 5000pesos a month rental, the fact of having Laguna bay to the left and Manila bay to the right and Dasmarinas city in the middle looks good, as you say but the center could be over packed, and after being in China for 3 years with a population of 6.4BILLION, and with the half of them wanting to stand on the same patch of ground as me, i really don't want an over crowded place.
> 
> I can't find the post where a guy said he found a place for 4,800 a month, i guess i will just have to arrive there and go haunting, My gf's folks are from Bulacan, but that area floods 3 or 5 times a year, something i don't want to be dealing with.
> 
> Thanks for reply, hope someone from that area picks up on this post.


I live real close to Los Banos Laguna and it's really nice down here and it's not crowded the rent is going to be much cheaper in this area, possibly a little more south because of the college in Los Banos, I can't see to many people paying more than 2,000 peso's for rent, they do sell condo's and houses in this area some are stand alone not in communities the price runs 990,000 peso's starting. I had to look up the city Dasmarinas and the area to me seems like Manila its so close and everything above Calamba Laguna to me is Manila.


----------



## jams (Sep 10, 2013)

roodog78 said:


> If your not one for crowds then bulacan is definitely not the place for you, I've just spent the last 2 years on and off between work staying at the girls parents house in Santa Maria until we got married this last February just gone. Traffic, trikes, jeepneys, people is just horrendous but I'm yet to see a place that isn't that way here in the philippines, I've only ventured to a few different places mind you so I'm no expert. I'm sure others on this site will be able to point you in the right direction, but as far as bulacan goes I would say no deal.


Thanks for info bro, sorry for late reply it was my Birthday a few days ago which lasted a week, lol Congrats on getting married :thumb:


----------



## jams (Sep 10, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I live real close to Los Banos Laguna and it's really nice down here and it's not crowded the rent is going to be much cheaper in this area, possibly a little more south because of the college in Los Banos, I can't see to many people paying more than 2,000 peso's for rent, they do sell condo's and houses in this area some are stand alone not in communities the price runs 990,000 peso's starting. I had to look up the city Dasmarinas and the area to me seems like Manila its so close and everything above Calamba Laguna to me is Manila.


Hey sorry late reply i was away for a weeks birthday party, lol Yea i did a quick scan in Los Banos for property rentals, seen a really nasty place for 2,700 and has i told the future wife, a lick of paint makes all the difference, this place sort of suited me more cause it seemed to have parking space and enough room to build a workshop. So it turns out she has relatives living somewhere in laguna and is going to catch up with them for advice, thank you so much bro for putting me onto this area.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

jams said:


> Hey sorry late reply i was away for a weeks birthday party, lol Yea i did a quick scan in Los Banos for property rentals, seen a really nasty place for 2,700 and has i told the future wife, a lick of paint makes all the difference, this place sort of suited me more cause it seemed to have parking space and enough room to build a workshop. So it turns out she has relatives living somewhere in laguna and is going to catch up with them for advice, thank you so much bro for putting me onto this area.



It's dirt cheap here and there's a larger Australian and EU expat pat group in Pagsanujan Falls (South of Los Banos).

Los Banos also makes those terrific Buko pies, there's a college in that area and on one side is the South supermarket and on the other side of the college there's a small mall, KFC, Mcdonalds, Jollibee, Pizza Hut and several other food spots and businesses.


----------



## jams (Sep 10, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> It's dirt cheap here and there's a larger Australian and EU expat pat group in Pagsanujan Falls (South of Los Banos).
> 
> Los Banos also makes those terrific Buko pies, there's a college in that area and on one side is the South supermarket and on the other side of the college there's a small mall, KFC, Mcdonalds, Jollibee, Pizza Hut and several other food spots and businesses.


That sounds really nice, i will get the other half working on it, lol Do you drive a car/jeep, whats the cost of insurance "roughly" i going to get a jeep wangler so i can get around easy, I really want to find the right location cause the place my gf's parents live floods and i really don't mind them moving in with us if i can find a big enough place, there getting old and have a shop selling bread/coffee and whatever else, but there doing this from there home. My other half wants to run a small business or at least a proper shop that can be family owned, and now is a really good time for this thinking cause anything we might need can be shipped into the Philippines, as you can tell, lots going on here and lots to do to get the family set up and more comfortable.
If i can get the family to move, lol there very proud people so i find i pushing my gf more into this to help push them. lol


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Business oppurtunity-shipping*



jams said:


> That sounds really nice, i will get the other half working on it, lol Do you drive a car/jeep, whats the cost of insurance "roughly" i going to get a jeep wangler so i can get around easy, I really want to find the right location cause the place my gf's parents live floods and i really don't mind them moving in with us if i can find a big enough place, there getting old and have a shop selling bread/coffee and whatever else, but there doing this from there home. My other half wants to run a small business or at least a proper shop that can be family owned, and now is a really good time for this thinking cause anything we might need can be shipped into the Philippines, as you can tell, lots going on here and lots to do to get the family set up and more comfortable.
> If i can get the family to move, lol there very proud people so i find i pushing my gf more into this to help push them. lol



I have an old car and I get the mandatory insurance it's 900 peso's a year, lol... If you are planning on something new I think the banks offer the best insurance coverages but I haven't shopped around, Insurance rates are much lower here so full coverage could be a good deal, I drive by myself everywhere and love it.

Our place floods too we have an upstairs and over the years we converted the house from bamboo to concrete.

Shipping things here, yes now's the time to get that done, high quality coffee machines would be hard to find here such as an expresso machine (Top quality) I tried to ship an item from Sears overseas one of the Delonghi Expresso machines or similar and the Philippines won't allow it, same with many high quality kitchen appliances, they do sell very high quality blenders in Manila but private spots another pain, finding these spots is agony, I use Google Earth to locate them.

Basically high end appliances can be shipped in Balikayban or Forex boxes I like Forex you can track your box but you might want to do a search and see if they carry products you will be using it could save you shipping charges or valuable box room for other things.

Make sure to get your jeep or vechicle in the Philippines, I wouldn't think of shipping any kind of vehicle here you'll end up paying the same price as new for the taxes or fee's, there's no shortage of vehicles here, used vehicles are very pricy here as compared to the US.

Barako coffee is grown in Batangas and my favorite coffee they sell it in some large grocery stores at times they run out, Batangas isn't to far away from Los Banos, it's a drive for sure, good quality bread, I can't find that here it's all local cheaply made bread and cakes, there's no such thing as a good cake shop to be found in this area, I can't stand the local chain of cake shops the bread is dry the frosting is real light and tasteless, might be a need for a real cake shop in this area, great tasting affordable bread another.


----------



## jams (Sep 10, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I have an old car and I get the mandatory insurance it's 900 peso's a year, lol... If you are planning on something new I think the banks offer the best insurance coverages but I haven't shopped around, Insurance rates are much lower here so full coverage could be a good deal, I drive by myself everywhere and love it.
> 
> Our place floods too we have an upstairs and over the years we converted the house from bamboo to concrete.
> 
> ...


That is really cheap insurance, lol i going to buy second hand jeep, is there any amount of time you need to spend in the Philippines before able to get a licence? i already have UK licence. 

Exporting goods from China is not a problem, i understand all the shipping terms like CIF/FCL/LCL/ bla bla , i been importing into the UK for 3 years, one problem i do have is custom clearance into the Philippines, I can't find the paper work online. However i have nearly go this sorted, my other half is a singer in a hotel and gets to meet lots of business contacts, so she has arranged a meeting for me with someone that used to own an online shop and import into the Philippines, i hope i get this sorted soon.
My gf has been in China for 15 years and woman will be woman, the cloths this girls got i could open up a chain of shops, so exporting by DHL/UPS is a no go, cheaper by sea where they only charge by CBM {Cubic Meter}. If i can get the paper work needed to send along with the shipment. lol

Coffee/cake shop, you mind reader part time? hhahah

There's a place here in China called "85c" and they do cheesecake/breads/sandwiches/coffee/tea/and ice smoothies , Me and the wife would go there once a week , chill out ,have a coffee, she likes it and i hinted on her starting a small place like this in her country, becuase of the weather there she could start with the smoothies, local coffee and small selection of breads and cheesecakes home made. 
And now you have confirmed it. :whoo:

ps
yea cars seem cheaper in the USA even compared with the UK , I had a quick scan and said to myself i paying UK prices here, lol. 

Thanks for the help bro,m i just need find a non flood area to be really happy.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*License*



jams said:


> That is really cheap insurance, lol i going to buy second hand jeep, is there any amount of time you need to spend in the Philippines before able to get a licence? i already have UK licence.
> 
> Exporting goods from China is not a problem, i understand all the shipping terms like CIF/FCL/LCL/ bla bla , i been importing into the UK for 3 years, one problem i do have is custom clearance into the Philippines, I can't find the paper work online. However i have nearly go this sorted, my other half is a singer in a hotel and gets to meet lots of business contacts, so she has arranged a meeting for me with someone that used to own an online shop and import into the Philippines, i hope i get this sorted soon.
> My gf has been in China for 15 years and woman will be woman, the cloths this girls got i could open up a chain of shops, so exporting by DHL/UPS is a no go, cheaper by sea where they only charge by CBM {Cubic Meter}. If i can get the paper work needed to send along with the shipment. lol
> ...



You only have 90 days from entering the country to get your Philippine drivers license with a valid license from another country so get your Philippine License as soon as you can.

I can't find Cheese cake here or Pumpkin pie, they sell large squash here but nobody knows or makes either one in my area, great tasting heavy french style bread is another thing I crave but can't find.

They sell trucks here that have been modified for use with the family and business and they also have a hydraulic lift, I've seen a few these for sale and they run about 300,000 peso's the cab is a double cab with air conditioning.


----------



## jams (Sep 10, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> You only have 90 days from entering the country to get your Philippine drivers license with a valid license from another country so get your Philippine License as soon as you can.
> 
> I can't find Cheese cake here or Pumpkin pie, they sell large squash here but nobody knows or makes either one in my area, great tasting heavy french style bread is another thing I crave but can't find.
> 
> They sell trucks here that have been modified for use with the family and business and they also have a hydraulic lift, I've seen a few these for sale and they run about 300,000 peso's the cab is a double cab with air conditioning.


Wow yea get driving straight away, thanks for that one.
No french bread hey, lol cheesecake hmmm mind away again. 
My girlfriends family already have a small van they use to get supplies for there shop, i thinking of Jeep wangler cause i can lift the doors off, And there like kit cars, if you can get the kits for them in the Philippines. 
Its funny how you crave foods, i was the same in China for the first 2 years, then got into there food, then found walmart, lol French bread wowowo 

I will have to check the forums now on getting that license double fast.
I seen a place doing ultralight craft flying lessons, look s like fun, lol or death.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

jams said:


> Wow yea get driving straight away, thanks for that one.
> No french bread hey, lol cheesecake hmmm mind away again.
> My girlfriends family already have a small van they use to get supplies for there shop, i thinking of Jeep wangler cause i can lift the doors off, And there like kit cars, if you can get the kits for them in the Philippines.
> Its funny how you crave foods, i was the same in China for the first 2 years, then got into there food, then found walmart, lol French bread wowowo
> ...


You might want to consider one of the Toyota "jeeps" as they're far more available (both physically and part wise). My first vehicle here was one (just replaced it with a new Chevy Cruze).


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Licesne*



jams said:


> Wow yea get driving straight away, thanks for that one.
> No french bread hey, lol cheesecake hmmm mind away again.
> My girlfriends family already have a small van they use to get supplies for there shop, i thinking of Jeep wangler cause i can lift the doors off, And there like kit cars, if you can get the kits for them in the Philippines.
> Its funny how you crave foods, i was the same in China for the first 2 years, then got into there food, then found walmart, lol French bread wowowo
> ...


Jams, you will need your passport and the directions are at the LTO office, only deal with people inside and sitting down at a desk, they can give you all the requirements here's a short cut with the costs, foreign costs on the bottom of document.

SUMMARY OF DRIVERS LICENSE AND PERMITS FEES AND CHARGES

Deal only with people sitting at the desk, they will tell you what to do, in some area's they have what is called a fixer and they don't fix anything but end up doubling up the forms you need to fill out, if you want things to go a little faster then ask about this... a more express service will keep you from waiting a long time.

-If you wear glasses bring them, they check the eyes, unsure if they still require a urinalysis anymore, things change back and forth here, they check your pulse, lol....


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Jams, you will need your passport and the directions are at the LTO office, only deal with people inside and sitting down at a desk, they can give you all the requirements here's a short cut with the costs, foreign costs on the bottom of document.
> 
> SUMMARY OF DRIVERS LICENSE AND PERMITS FEES AND CHARGES
> 
> ...


No more drug check!


----------

